# Shrimp



## jamesk (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm sorry, i know this is in the wrong place. How many ghost shrimp can fit in a 29 gallon tank with 10 guppies 2 neons and 2 balloon mollies.

Thanks,
James


----------



## freshwater77 (May 24, 2011)

Well I would think that, since they're fairly small and undemanding in terms of tank bioload, I'd say ten to twelve easily. Then, if everyone seems to survive and no fish seem bothered, add a few more. They are quite the escape artists when given the opportunity though (I owned several Houdini-like shrimp haha).


----------

